# How to side-car a crib?



## Trinitty (Jul 15, 2004)

Hi there Mommas!

We're getting ready to TTC soon, and I need to come up with some plans for night time. We have a two bedroom apartment and the baby will be in the room with us.

I want to side-car a crib to our bed. I need a safe place to put the baby at night, I'm a very heavy sleeper and we also have a cat, so, I wanted to take the rail off of one side of a crib and lash it to our bed, hanging one of those "princess nets" around it - to keep the cat away from the baby.

Has anyone used a crib to side-car? What brand? What style?

Does anyone have pictures?

Thanks!

Trinitty.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

We had our crib side-carred for awhile, from when Julia was ten months old until about a month ago, so about 5 months. It was a Childcraft crib. I don't know exactly which one-- my mom bought it and all I had did check that it was safe, since I never really expected to use it for much.

We took the side rail off, and lowered the mattress to an inch or two below the level of our own mattress. Then we put the crib right next to the bed, and lashed it to the bedframe with some light rope. Then we pushed the crib mattress right up to the edge of our mattress, and packed some soft towels in between the crib mattress and the other side rail of the crib, till they were packed in tight and there were no cracks anywhere that DD could fall into.

It was a royal pain in the rear changing the sheets on either mattress, but other than that it worked well for us, and DD liked it.

I'm sorry I have no picture. We undid the arrangement about a month ago and DD has started sleeping in the crib alone.


----------



## shmeans (Jan 8, 2006)

Hi. I don't have any great solutions for you. I am looking to do the same thing and wondering how. My 9 month is crawling around the bed at night and daddy is uncomfortable with co-sleeping with toddler so we are looking for a solution. We tried an actual co-sleeper once, but the mattresses seem uncomfortable. I didn't like them. Please let me know if you figure out a good solution.

good luck!

shmeans--happy nursing mama


----------



## Juliensiss (Dec 6, 2005)

I would like to see a picture too. Thanks to the PP directions.


----------



## swebster (Dec 7, 2004)

nak

sidecar pics

kinda embarrassing showing pics of my bed but I know it would have helped me when I was first setting up. we did just what pp said only used bungee cords

fyi...the sidecar is a great place to put extra diapers, pillows, snacks, water bottles etc since baby is usually snug against me









when i am able to slide her over there it's soooo nice to stretch out with a little extra space. on the other hand, when she's asleep in the middle of the bed i usually just scoot my upper body on to the side car for more room

also, I would recommend getting a bed that is a 3 in 1 type, meaning that it converts to a toddler bed. that way you can be certain that it will still stand with one side missing!sidecar pics


----------



## shoshanna (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks for showing the pics! It was great to actually see how it is done. I feel much more confident about trying a side car now.


----------



## damyen's mommy (May 5, 2005)

I just wanted to add that I did the same thing swebster did with the bungies, the crib we have is a crib to toddler bed. We have it on the lowest level of crib before the toddler level and it is the same height as our bed. We also had a little gap in between our bed and the toddler bed so we pushed the mattress as close to ours as possible and then put rolled up pillows between the side of the crib and the mattress so that way there is no cracks between our mattress and the crib mattress, also we tucked a blanket in their before too rolled up really tight. There is no way the baby can get stuck or suffocate in it, it is flat with the crib mattress. I wish I had a picture. We have sidecarred the crib since ds was about eight-ten months he is now almost two and it still works really well.


----------



## grahamsmom98 (May 15, 2002)

We did the same thing as swebster, too.

We attached ds never-used crib as a sidecar to our brass bed. It was really easy and very secure.

However, I would recommend using zip-ties instead of bungee cords or rope. Zip-ties will not come loose (no matter what!) or stretch and cannot be undone with anything less than a knife or strong scissors. You couldn't move that crib if you tried!!!

Also, instead of a rolled-up blankets or pillows, buy yourself a piece of solid foam rubber that is just slightly thicker than the space between the bed mattress and the crib mattress. The piece we used was about 5" thick and also went all the way down to the floor, so there was never a worry about it slipping in any direction. Everything was on the same level. I covered it with polar fleece and it was perfect (nice and soft!). It fit into the space between tightly, no gaps if you tried. I couldn't even get my finger in between! Changing the sheets on either mattress was easy (just remove the foam pad).

Our crib was designed to be turned into a toddler bed later. Ds never used it as a crib, just as a sidecar.


----------



## bc1995 (Mar 22, 2004)

You have gotten some great suggestions! We used old belts to attach ours to the frame of our bed.


----------



## swebster (Dec 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grahamsmom98*

Also, instead of a rolled-up blankets or pillows, buy yourself a piece of solid foam rubber that is just slightly thicker than the space between the bed mattress and the crib mattress. The piece we used was about 5" thick *and also went all the way down to the floor*, so there was never a worry about it slipping in any direction. Everything was on the same level. I covered it with polar fleece and it was perfect (nice and soft!). It fit into the space between tightly, no gaps if you tried. I couldn't even get my finger in between! Changing the sheets on either mattress was easy (just remove the foam pad).

oh man this is sooo smart....absolutely the very best suggestion i've read in a while. i am currently doing the rolled blanket thing and they have to be repositioned frequently since they tend to fall down in the crack when our bed shifts at all. thanks grahams mom!


----------



## Trinitty (Jul 15, 2004)

Wow!

THANK YOU! Those pictures really really helped, it's odd how it makes it so much easier to envision when you see an example! It looks really sweet too.









I'm sure that we can do the same, with the zipties and foam that was recommended, and then hang a "princess net" over the babyspace to keep Mr. Kitty Cat away from the baby's face.

We'll need to get a bedframe for ourselves in the meantime, lol.

Thanks again, I'll come back here often as things start really happening.

Trin.


----------



## grahamsmom98 (May 15, 2002)

Quick question for you: What is a "princess net"???

Are you are talking about something like a Mombassa net? One of those long nets, attached to a circular frame that hang above a bed and the netting hangs down to the bed (like mosquito netting)?

Personally, I would never put something like that near a crib, side-car or not. Those should be for much older children, not for infants! Too much risk of the baby catching their hands, feet or head in the loose fabric. In addition, the cat could very easily get itself caught in the fabric. Too risky a situation either way.

Put the cat outside the bedroom and sleep easier!


----------



## tropicalmom (Nov 17, 2005)

thanks so much for the pics. i'm preggo with first and trying to see what we will do with dd when she arrives in april. our current bedroom is too small to allow this arrangement so i'm stalking a used arm's reach mini co sleeper on ebay as a temporary solution. hopefully by the time she outgrows it, we will be in our new house and i can do this side car thing. Have to show pics to dh.

Thanks so much!

Julie


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

A side-car safety question for other mamas. can you use a bumper on the 3 sides with a 15 month old. My tosser and turner keeps bonking herself on the ends and side of the crib as she learns this bed doesn't have ssoft boundaries (i.e. mommy and daddy) like the big bed. She's not a climber yet and knows how to get herself out of situations like tangled blankets over her and such and yells loudly if she needs help. Would a bumper be okay? Thanks.


----------



## Trinitty (Jul 15, 2004)

Yes, the net is what you described. You think it would be dangerous even if it's not attached to anything? I was planning on using it around the outside of the crib while the baby is a newborn and can't raise his or her head to turn away from the cat.... but, if it's not a good idea, I guess I'll have to come up with something else.

Locking the cat out of the room is not an option that I'd like to consider, he'd claw and the door and scream all night, as we have tried to keep him out for other reasons in the past and that is what he has done. He's seven years old and has always slept with us, so, I don't want to lock him out if I can help it.

Are there any other nets or barriers that would be more safe?

Thank you for any advice.


----------



## tropicalmom (Nov 17, 2005)

since i've been looking at the arm's reach co-sleeper instead of regular crib option, i can only say that they do have a canopy for this type of need. check out their website at www.armsreach.com

Julie


----------



## KBinSATX (Jan 17, 2006)

Your cats must be a lot less determined than my cats. No way would a 'princess net' keep my cats out of the crib...
Ours stay in the living room. Perhaps introduce a new piece of furniture (cat or human) and see if he is willing to take it as a substitute.
And hey since you aren't pregnant yet you got lots of time to try new sleeping arrangements with the cat!


----------



## Trinitty (Jul 15, 2004)

Thanks for that Arms-Reach canopy link, that looks like it could work!

I wasn't keen on the arms-reach because it looks like it could be out-grown quickly, that's why I wanted to go to a crib side car with the netting.... I guess I could just modify one of those crib tents or make my own and ensure it's sturdy and safe?

I do have a while to figure this out, so, that's good! The cat sleeps with US, it's not that he likes the bed or the bedroom.... he's very attached! LOL. He's very cuddly, and that's why I'm worried that he would flop down on the baby's face, he does it to ME all the time and wouldn't know any better.

THANKS so much for the advice! It really helps.


----------



## swebster (Dec 7, 2004)

personally, I think that the advice regarding removing the bumper is geared toward people who leave the baby unattended and alone behind a closed door









shouldn't be a worry if you are there sleeping next to your little one...same with the cat net imo

now that my little one is starting to crawl, we are trying to brainstorm ideas for that two hours she's in bed before we are...the wall of pillows won't last long


----------



## Trinitty (Jul 15, 2004)

You wouldn't worry about the cat or the net?

I would be sleeping right beside the baby, that's why I thought the drop net would be safe if it were draped around the outside of the side car crib and tucked/trimmed into the space between me and baby, that way could open it at the over-lap and reach for the baby while the cat couldn't figure it out....

I'm glad I'm thinking about this now!

I really don't think that my cat is malicious or will be attracted to the milk smell, or such silliness, it's just that he sleeps ON my head and flops on my face when we go to sleep, and I don't want him doing the same to the baby.... we have another cat that I'm not worried about at all.... she doesn't sleep with "the staff."

Any thoughts or suggestions are welcome!


----------



## newbymom05 (Aug 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Trinitty*
You wouldn't worry about the cat or the net?

I would be sleeping right beside the baby, that's why I thought the drop net would be safe if it were draped around the outside of the side car crib and tucked/trimmed into the space between me and baby, that way could open it at the over-lap and reach for the baby while the cat couldn't figure it out....

I'm glad I'm thinking about this now!

I really don't think that my cat is malicious or will be attracted to the milk smell, or such silliness, it's just that he sleeps ON my head and flops on my face when we go to sleep, and I don't want him doing the same to the baby.... we have another cat that I'm not worried about at all.... she doesn't sleep with "the staff."

Any thoughts or suggestions are welcome!

FWIW, our very loved and loving pets--two cats and a dog --always slept w/ us in our king size bed prior to ds. One cat was/is a head sleeper, the dog is an obese bed hog. When ds was born dh was absolutely adamant that, for safety reasons, no animals could be in the bed w/ our baby. However, he was convinced that this would cause all the animals to lose their minds from anxiety and lonliness. I didn't care--I just wanted to sleep!

Anyway, one night we just said no pets and took it from there. We had to kick everyone off a LOT at first but they caught on after a couple of days and were totally fine w/ it. It wasn't hard kicking them off--we didn't sleep much those first couple of days anyway, lol. The cats avoided the baby as much as possible--crying, flailing things aren't their cup of tea, kwim? So despite all my MIL's scary stories, the pets have never been any kind of issue and we never got a net or squirt guns or any of the stuff she was sure we'd need.

Now I *am* worried about the litter box, but ds isn't mobile yet so we're still good.


----------



## Trinitty (Jul 15, 2004)

That's so encouraging! Thank you for sharing with me, especially since you have a loved, "face-sleeping" cat!


----------



## abbieandlady (Jun 24, 2005)

Side car thoughts

Tent: A crib tent won't work in order to use one the mattress needs to be on the lowest setting of the crib which will put your bed far higher and defeat the purpose.
Does your cat burrow under the covers? If he's anything like mine it won't take him long to figure out how to untuck a princess net.

We had a head sleeper who no longer sleeps with us. I have found him curled up with dd during naps when I didn't think he was in the room. He really snuggles with her. She can lift her head but he wakes her up so the naps are shot for the day. Once or twice he's been in our room at night and we have the same problem with him waking her up. Those flailing baby parts are just too much fun to chase. So no cats in our room anymore.

Attaching side car: I actually have ours pushed all the way against the wall and our heavy king size be against it so it can't move. Instead of trying to fill the gap between mattresses. I push the crib mattress up against our's and fill the gap between crib railing and the crib mattress with a pool noodle (very firm and just the right height) This way you don't have to worry about anything sliding down out of the gap.

Bumpers: We have a bumper on our side car. I take an extra section and fold it back at both the head and foot and then tie it in place. Works great and keeps the bumper matching all the way around.

-Holly


----------



## Trinitty (Jul 15, 2004)

Ugh, this is so much to think about, I hope we can work something out. When we lock the cat out of the room, he screams and scratches ALL NIGHT, he drives me batty. He would not understand, he's a seven yearold cat who has slept with us (me) EVERY night since he was a tiny kitten.... I'll have to figure out a way for us all to sleep together safely. As far as the burrowing thing goes, I really don't think he's go to any *effort* to get to the baby to snuggle, as long as I or DH were there to sleep on... it's just a precaution, if there were any sort of a deterrant, I think he'd steer clear.

I wish we could attach a screen to the top of the crib, across the railings, and have a sliding "door" on the side of it so I could access the baby while still lying down.

We'll have to really think hard and work something out. That canopy on top of the Arms Reach looks promising.....


----------

